# The Unofficial Fairford Airshow



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

OK, just which is the site that has a perect view of the runway - and were you one of the crowd over there? I might book it for next year and save 3 x £30 entrance fee


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *LordAtManor*. That sounds very much like when the Air show used to be at Finningley. We used to go around to the far side of the Airfield from the hangars. Best view of any show anywhere. They came direcly over our heads (didn't worry about mishaps) and cost us nothing. (Tight B******). :wink:


----------



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never visited Finningley but I did see a Vulcan fly from Humberside - it must have been the last flight I think. And yes, it was quite obvious the motorhomers 'over there' were getting the aircraft right over their heads. I bet they were getting even more afterburner noise than paying guests - it just ain't fair. Not so much tight b****** as sad b******.


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

i know of the place that you are talking about
i too was at Fairford this weekend and the place is called Horcott hill
if you go along the road from the village of Welford to Fairford village you can get to it by going down the3rd left after the phone box (dont know the name of this road)
but i too would like to know of any prices also and any booking details please

didnt have time to go over there myself to find out

riggy


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys. Just got back from a week at Fairford, 
The last couple of years we have camped on a field alongside the perimeter fence and directly under the flight line on the opposite side from the show. The farmer charges £5 per person per day for Wed/Thurs and £10 pp for Fri/Sat/Sun/Mon, expensive considering there are only 2 grotty portaloo's and water. but I think it is the best view if you have a ladder to look over the fence. BUT, this year the council put the blocks on overnight camping so he opened a field at Manston Mersey about 4 mile away, they tried to charge for the campsite which had no better facilities *and* the viewing field which would have been very expensive but in the end the farmer said if we paid for the campsite we could use the viewing field free.
We had a look at the hill, which overlooks the airfield but we thought it was rather a long way away.
What did you think of the show? we were very disappointed. seems to be less and less of interest as the years go by but the price doesn't come down.
If anyone wants directions or the name of the farm, let me know.
If anyone likes to send me their email address I will send a couple of pics taken from the field to show what it like there.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, maybe it was a little way off, but I could see there was a big crowd watching from there, and most of the aerobatic routines included a fly past which looked right over their heads to me.

First visit to Fairford - I can say the display is much better than I have experienced at Waddington, it was more or less continuous, whereas at Waddington you can be sat watching the grass grow for up to 20 minutes or more waiting for the next turn. I was disappointed that there were none of the awacs (which are based at Waddington I think), the viggen was missing, some early jets, meteors, that kind of thing. But generally, very good. 

Maybe some of the aircraft I've mentioned have been present in previous years?


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi LatM. Yes they have all been there in the past, plus many many more. No stealth this year, last year they flew a B2 all the way from the States, did one pass and flew all the way back.
Unfortunately more and more aircraft are being scrapped, plus everyone is cutting back, which means less and less for the enthusiast.
I think I have lists af participants from some of the previous shows, I will look them up if you are interested.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Fancy some of this,..the videos are stunning!

http://www.redbullairrace.com/


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thanks. Strangely enough I picked up a leaflet yesterday for Longleat 7th Aug, I see they are there.
Sid


----------



## 95624 (Jul 3, 2005)

*fairford*

the cost of the site on the hill is £8 a night


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul. Most down there charge per person, is it £8 or £8 ppn. and they certainly know how to charge.
Cheers Sid


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Fancy some of this,..the videos are stunning!
> 
> http://www.redbullairrace.com/


 8O I applied for tickets but failed.  You can actually fly the courses and try and win tickets on-line if you wish. :wink:


----------



## trevandsheila (May 1, 2005)

*unofficial raf fairford*

My son and I stayed at the site next to the perimeter fence which was excellent. About 200 yards form the main gate. It was expensive (£25.80 a night for the 2 of us) (most expensive ever for me!) but had perfect view plus good showers if you wanted them. There was mainly tents so we really appreciated the van. Also bar and small shop. There website is http://www.airshowcamping.co.uk/.

Couldn't say if the show was not so good as before as it was first visit but we really enjoyed it.


----------

